

Reddit clone in Bash/git in 14 seconds - alrex021
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/axl4u/reddit_clone_in_bashgit_in_14_seconds/

======
alrex021
Sorry fellow hackers, just couldn't hold myself back. :-)

